# Black Australorps



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

Been thinking about chickens. Eggs as a matter of fact. The Black Australorp breed in particular.

Anybody know anything about them? Experience? Tall tales? Anything?

I am new to raising chickens and am trying to decide on a breed. Suggestions?

Thanks, CF.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are a great "all around" bird. Hardy in winter, large brown eggs, and very much a dual breed ... nice for eggs or the table. :2thumb:

And the rooster did not try and "get me" each time I went to the hen house.  (A biggie for me ... lol) They were one of the first chickens we had and I was very pleased with them.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience Andi. It's a real plus to here from folks with experience. I once heard that the operational definition of humility was having a teachable spirit... CF


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We also had 2 of these and they were great, reliable producers. Almost as much as our rhode island reds were.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The hens are good sitters and mothers.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Black Australorps were the one of the first batch I ever had. Hate em! sure big birds the girls laid big eggs but was the meanest nasty ol' rooster I ever had. One night while trying to get the girls to come inside(for some reason those BA girls wanted to stay outside all night.. one squawked when I picked her up and that big roo come busting out of the coop(while my back was turned on him o'course) and left a huge purple footprint on the back of my leg.. thank goodness I had jeans on or he would have hurt me something fierce.. sure he was just protecting his gals but, I couldn't have that with little ones in the neighborhood. The silver wyondotte's that I got at the same time.. well that roo is the sweetest baby you ever saw, mean to other critters like the neighbor's dog but great with the kids and gals and me.. so I sold the BA for $15 to a young couple who lost their roo to a fox and needed one just like him.
But the Auracana's are my favorites now.. but I still have that old silver roo.. he is the baby in the group.. probably 6 years old now(maybe 7).


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OH my best sitters are the buff orpingtons.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Buff orpingtons would be my hubbies pick, each and every time ...  I'm kind of stuck with the dominique ... What can I say. 

We have a Mixed lot now ... Auracana, buffs, games, and dominique. (And my grandbabies Easter chickens ... not sure what they are ... :dunno


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had black Australorps for two years now and I like them. They are very hardy, they take the heat and the cold in stride. I don't have any experience with a rooster from that breed, so I can't comment on that, but I suspect every breed will have individuals that are gentle and some that are macho  I have a mixed flock, but I would def recommend them. Speaking of chickens, guess I should go let the girls out.....


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I had 3 buff orps and they were all duds, no eggs and they were broody as all get out. They would sit on the other chicken's eggs and I had to have a leather glove to get them off the eggs, so I could get them.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a mixed batch of chickens that consists of australorps, rhode island reds, and plymouth barred rocks. All are considered good "cross-purpose" breeds (for meat and eggs) and haven't had a lick of problems with any of em. Good layers and gentle to work with. I thought it got a little too hot for them a few times this summer and ended up turning on a fan for them. The only remotely (one of those "You had to be here to appreciate it") tales I have is from a few weeks ago. Got up early one morning to let the dogs out. The patio door has a screen door that resembles one of those magnetic closures on it (so when the glass door is open and the screen door is closed the dogs can enter and exit the house whenever they desire). Went back to bed. About a hour later I felt something brushing against the side of my head. It was one of the barred rocks who had managed to figure out how to get through the screen door and make it's way through the entire house and into my bedroom (which is the farthest room from the door), and into my bed. Verily, a Ma and Pa Kettle moment.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*We had 4 BA's for a short while..they must be good eating the "Yotes" and the Owl seemed to like them.. ..

Our bunch are all free range , mixed breeds, and for the most part they are doing well at the new place , with an open barn they are out of sight of the Owls and the Yotes seem to say away from the goats...and the BIG Pere...

I think we did lose a few this past summer when they started spending all day in the creek beds where it was cooler.. and the creeks are the national highway system for every crite in 40 miles..

I thought the BA's were a beautiful bird and I plan to get some more .. WTH , yotes gotta eat too..

AND!! the hogs are moving again!! now that it's cooler..hope to get a couple as soon as it get's cooler still.. *


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 24, 2011)

Whome, Hozay Buck, Beeorganic, Asatrur, Andi, Emerald, Uncle Joe, and whoever else may reply, thank you all for your experience and comments.

Think I'll start with BAs and learn/observe. And then regardless, continue on to work with the other breeds mentioned.

Again, thanks. CF


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've had lots of different breeds, both hens and roosters. If I had to choose just one breed I don't know if I could do it, but the top two on my list would definitely be the Buff Orpington and the Barred Rock. Both breeds have been hearty in winter and excellent layers. If you have cold winters, I'd look into having a heat lamp on a timer. Hens need 14 hours of daylight for optimal laying. In the winter here, they don't lay at all unless I have them closed up in an insulated coop with a lamp. They start back up again in March and lay an egg a day each until the end of October. The Buff's seem to be a little more "broody" meaning they have a tendency to want to sit on a nest of eggs if you don't gather them every day. Roosters from any breed can be good or bad. I've had "nice" roosters and "nasty" ones. We just shoot the nasty ones cause I'm not going to put up with getting attacked. My advice on roosters is to either get ONE rooster or a minimum of 4. If you get fewer than that they will fight for the hens and you could have a bloody mess on your hands. If you don't care about the hens hatching chicks, don't get any roosters at all just get hens. When you're ordering from a hatchery you can choose from straight run (both hens and roosters) or just pullets (hens). If you want "pretty" eggs, get some Auracanna or "Easter egg" chickens. They will lay eggs in different shades of blue or green. Another really cool looking egg is from the Cuckoo Maran. They're eggs are a chocolate color with dark brown spots, but they're expensive, sometimes up to $13 per bird in my area, which is very pricey! If you want to butcher older birds in your flock I'd stick to a white or light color breed. The reason for this is that they're easier to pluck during the butchering process. We've done all breeds and trust me the black chickens are a booger to pluck, have no idea why. Chickens are by far the EASIEST animal to care for, cheap to feed, fun to watch and 'give back' meat and eggs. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I've had lots of different breeds, both hens and roosters. If I had to choose just one breed I don't know if I could do it, but the top two on my list would definitely be the Buff Orpington and the Barred Rock. Both breeds have been hearty in winter and excellent layers. If you have cold winters, I'd look into having a heat lamp on a timer. Hens need 14 hours of daylight for optimal laying. In the winter here, they don't lay at all unless I have them closed up in an insulated coop with a lamp. They start back up again in March and lay an egg a day each until the end of October. The Buff's seem to be a little more "broody" meaning they have a tendency to want to sit on a nest of eggs if you don't gather them every day. Roosters from any breed can be good or bad. I've had "nice" roosters and "nasty" ones. We just shoot the nasty ones cause I'm not going to put up with getting attacked. My advice on roosters is to either get ONE rooster or a minimum of 4. If you get fewer than that they will fight for the hens and you could have a bloody mess on your hands. If you don't care about the hens hatching chicks, don't get any roosters at all just get hens. When you're ordering from a hatchery you can choose from straight run (both hens and roosters) or just pullets (hens). If you want "pretty" eggs, get some Auracanna or "Easter egg" chickens. They will lay eggs in different shades of blue or green. Another really cool looking egg is from the Cuckoo Maran. They're eggs are a chocolate color with dark brown spots, but they're expensive, sometimes up to $13 per bird in my area, which is very pricey! If you want to butcher older birds in your flock I'd stick to a white or light color breed. The reason for this is that they're easier to pluck during the butchering process. We've done all breeds and trust me the black chickens are a booger to pluck, have no idea why. Chickens are by far the EASIEST animal to care for, cheap to feed, fun to watch and 'give back' meat and eggs. GOOD LUCK.


Just an side, when we butcher chickens, we just slip the skin and feathers off and take the meat. I don't like the skin when cooked anyway, and it makes butcher day a breeze, exp when you got a whole bunch to process. We usually can the meat in pint jars, or cook and freeze it in containers for stews and fajitas.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, we've done that too, but I like the skin on for cooking soup. I think it adds a good flavor. I usually give the skin to my kitties after I take all the meat off the bone.


----------



## Greybeard (Nov 26, 2011)

Best egg producers are Kaki ducks. More and larger eggs than any chicken. Not sure if they take more feed thou.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Duck eggs are awesome! Larger and somehow 'richer' although I'm not sure how to qualify that. I've fried them next to a chicken egg and fed them to the kids and they couldn't tell a difference. We have one female that hatches out a nest of 12-14 every year! Ducks are kind of funny to watch in the yard, but they make a horrible mess out of the water bowl.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

We have a couple BA's. Ours are *almost* as calm as the Buff Orps.

Can't think of anything to reccomend them over an Orp, but nothing to reccomend them less either. Our current 'roo is a BO, and has a funny dance.


----------

